# Best Price for Printing Digital Photos



## tosullivan (30 Aug 2008)

I have about 150 digital pics I want to get printed.  Does anyone know who is doing the best deals at the moment....best price I have so far is 19c/photo from Harvey Norman


----------



## z109 (30 Aug 2008)

I half heard an ad for Boots on the radio this morning. I think it said 10c for 15x10cm prints, but I wasn't really listening, so it may not have been that low.


----------



## gipimann (30 Aug 2008)

Aldi Photo Service offer 15 x 10cm prints for 9c each (plus 1.99 p+p per order).  They're offering 20 free prints at the moment.  Check out 

Haven't used them, just got their regular email which mentioned the prints offer.


----------



## Lauren (30 Aug 2008)

Spectra print any number over 76 prints for 15c per print.


----------



## MB05 (30 Aug 2008)

If you are in Dublin there is a pharmacy on Talbot St. (in place of the Iceland store in the Irish Life Mall).  I think it's called Cleary's.  

It's a while since I got photos developed but they were quite cheap when I did.   I think you can get 100 6*4 photos for €10.  The more you get the cheaper the price.  I think their price is the same whether you leave them in overnight or one hour photo (though it might take longer for 150).

I think the 5*7 is about 15c each.  They might do a bulk deal on these too.


----------



## kramer2006 (1 Sep 2008)

I always use www.photobox.co.uk. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2008)

yoganmahew said:


> I half heard an ad for Boots on the radio this morning. I think it said 10c for 15x10cm prints, but I wasn't really listening, so it may not have been that low.


200+ prints gets you the €0.10 price.


----------

